# Not the regular wood turner work



## Guerra Cues (Mar 4, 2014)

Some stuff I have finished lately. Ah, btw, I will build a cue for the right wood :)

http://i272.Rule #2/albums/jj164/bestkites/Guerra%20Cues/DSC_0282_zps48ecb2c4.jpg 
http://i272.Rule #2/albums/jj164/bestkites/Guerra%20Cues/20140223_202346_zpsgncimwm8.jpg 
http://i272.Rule #2/albums/jj164/bestkites/Guerra%20Cues/20140116_215443_zpsxkz5owcl.jpg 
http://i272.Rule #2/albums/jj164/bestkites/Guerra%20Cues/20131117_170901_zpsa49f7480.jpg

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Guerra Cues (Mar 4, 2014)

http://i272.Rule #2/albums/jj164/bestkites/Guerra%20Cues/DSC_0215_zpse7c05139.jpg 
http://i272.Rule #2/albums/jj164/bestkites/Guerra%20Cues/DSC_0197_zps1d3b5b9d.jpg 
http://i272.Rule #2/albums/jj164/bestkites/Guerra%20Cues/DSC_0202_zpsbac7b892.jpg 
http://i272.Rule #2/albums/jj164/bestkites/Guerra%20Cues/DSC_0192_zps41b2b867.jpg

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 14 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 5, 2014)

Wow, very nice. That was a pleasant unexpected surprise.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (Mar 5, 2014)

Left pretty much everybody speechless... great job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 5, 2014)

Beautiful work! My pool game is not worthy of such a beautiful stick!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 5, 2014)

Sweet looking cues ! What wood did you use in the last pic ?


----------



## Guerra Cues (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks guys. There are people out there much better than me but I'm very proud of my work. Thanks for all the nice comments.


----------



## Guerra Cues (Mar 5, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Sweet looking cues ! What wood did you use in the last pic ?



That's cocobolo and silver maple from Alaska my friend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 6, 2014)

Very fine work! Those long pointed scarf type joints in your sticks are way cool, and look like they would be very difficult. What size blanks are required for making pool sticks?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 6, 2014)

You do some beautiful custom cues. Great work.

Ray

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Guerra Cues (Mar 6, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Very fine work! Those long pointed scarf type joints in your sticks are way cool, and look like they would be very difficult. What size blanks are required for making pool sticks?



I need at least 12 to 12.5" long and 1.5x1.5.
Sometimes I am able to get away with 10" for point work as long as I have a 4" piece to match the point work. But usually 12.5" or 18" is ideal.


----------



## Guerra Cues (Mar 6, 2014)

Blueglass said:


> Left pretty much everybody speechless... great job!



Your drums are sick as well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (Mar 6, 2014)

Like you there are better but I do my best and am pretty proud of what I do. Tony from Bellwhether is my favorite, he posted here like twice and disappeared. I guess he has a pretty good supplier close to him. Me I LOVE variety.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Guerra Cues (Mar 6, 2014)

Blueglass said:


> Like you there are better but I do my best and am pretty proud of what I do. Tony from Bellwhether is my favorite, he posted here like twice and disappeared. I guess he has a pretty good supplier close to him. Me I LOVE variety.



I worked in the music industry and I had the pleasure of knowing Alex Van Halen and Lars Ulrich from Metallica and I am sure they would appreciate one of your drum sets.


----------



## Blueglass (Mar 7, 2014)

So far just snare drums. I will make a whole set at some point. Drummers always want more snares. It is kinda hard to sell drums to guys that have endorsements though. I love the cues I've done a little research and I know it takes patience letting the wood settle at each step. I do the same but only like 2 weeks between each step.


----------



## Mintman (Mar 12, 2014)

Alls I can say is wow! Those are absolutely beautiful ansd the craftsmenship is phenominal!


----------



## SENC (Mar 12, 2014)

Wow, Tony, those are spectacular! Makes me wish I still played pool! Those coco cues are off the charts!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Terry Summerville (Mar 15, 2014)

Very nice inlays!


----------



## LarryLeeK (Apr 5, 2014)

WOW! Queue me up for a cue.


----------



## Guerra Cues (Apr 5, 2014)

Sure. Call me anytime and we can talk :-)

Please send your number in a conversation. Personal contact info should not be in the message body. Thanks


----------

